
CDC suggests vapers stop vaping as lung disease numbers rise - johnny313
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/06/cdc-suggests-vapers-stop-vaping-as-lung-disease-numbers-rise-1711143
======
liability
In previous discussions relating to the matter I've seen a lot of talk about
oil extracts, particularly the possibility that they are contaminated. Sketchy
stuff like butane or worse being used, pesticide concerns, etc. Black-market
cartridges and similar products.

Where that the problem, I wouldn't personally be concerned. However I
developed pneumonia-like symptoms after vaporizing a great deal of ground
cannabis flower, sold in Washington and marketed as organic. I suspect that
the product I was consuming wasn't contaminated, and it was the 'unextracted'
but nevertheless vaporized oils themselves which are responsible. My symptoms
have been gradually but noticably subsiding ever since I quit a few weeks ago.

~~~
aphextim
They use Vitamin E in order to get the extremely potent THC levels. On some
cartridges they get 90% + which is crazy considering the most potent Marijuana
in Bud form is like 25%

Apparently that is what the main issue is that when Vitamin E vaporizes and
then cools it changes form and may be harmful.

It didn't appear to be in the flavored Nicotine juices, only in the Marijuana
concentrates.

Source:

[https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vap...](https://www.health.ny.gov/press/releases/2019/2019-09-05_vaping.htm)

Products to avoid:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/nysdoh/sets/72157710703391248/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/nysdoh/sets/72157710703391248/)

~~~
liability
That may well be part of the problem, but I don't think that's the full story.
I was buying bud and grinding it myself.

